# Weigh In



## Raine

Weighed in last night.  Lost another 2 lbs for a total of 20.2 lbs.

Brian lost another 4.6 for 19.4 lbs.


----------



## PA Baker

Rainee, you and Brian are doing a great job!  Congratulations--you should be proud of yourselves!


----------



## Catseye

Yep, way to go, Rainee!

I stayed the same this week.  Don't know why, I'm doing everything right.  Exercised all five days, didn't cheat.  Oh well, guess I'll keep on plugging.  I _feel_ slimmer, anyway.  

Bummer, though.  :-( 


Cats


----------



## jkath

Cats- Maybe you're gaining muscle weight while loosing fat!


----------



## lindatooo

WTG Rainee!


----------



## pdswife

I fell off the diet wagon while in AZ... and now tomorrow we're heading to Las Vegas, home of the buffet dinners.   I have been riding my bike but... my mouth has not lacked food.  I haven't stepped on the scale.. Paul says I'm looking better but I feel BIGGER... maybe, the fat has just moved around some. LOL 

I'll start again Wed. when we get home.   
It's just too hard to diet when on Vacation.

You guys are doing great !!!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Catseye

jkath said:
			
		

> Cats- Maybe you're gaining muscle weight while loosing fat!


 
Yeah!  I'll bet that's it!    Thanks for the good thought, Jkath.  


Cats


----------



## kyles

I have lost 20 pounds in total but have been stuck for a couple of weeks, I am doing a lot of exercise and I have noticeably lost inches, my gym instructor is quite sure it's because I am gaining lean muscle and losing fat. It is a bit depressing if you are only using the scales to ascertain your weight loss. Try taking your waist and hip measurements every couple of weeks as well.


----------



## mudbug

Good for you and Brian, Rainee!  Sounds like WW is working very well for you guys.


Keep up the good work, everybody.


----------



## Bangbang

Good job:!: I just went up another pant size. Ughhhhhhh:!:


----------



## Raine

When you get stuck, sometimes it helps to change up what you have been eating.   More/less carbs more/less protien.  More/less fruit 

Don't consume any more, just add or decrease where needed.

As your body metabolism changes it will sometimes slow down as you lose weight.


----------



## jkath

I'm very excited - my trainer measured my body fat on the thingy you hold in your hands (the one where you input your height, weight and age) and my body fat has gone from 19.8 to 17.6 in 5 weeks. woo hoo!

Also, here's a tip that is not only fun, it actually works...
next time you're on the stairmaster at the gym...
do 5 minutes of regular stair climbing, followed by
5 minutes of walking DOWN for 5 minutes(so you're facing the other way), followed by walking up for 5, only this time, you are going every other step. So, if you put your left foot down, your right foot lifts behind you (think ice skating) as high as you can get it comfortably. Then, skip a stair and when you put your right foot down, your left foot does the lift behind you. Your jeans will look better I promise!


----------



## Raine

That's great!  Sometimes losing inches is just as good as losing weight.


----------



## SierraCook

Congratulations to all that have lost weight!!  I have not lost any weight lately, either.  But I am not giving up.  I agree that probably what is needed is a adjustment to my diet.  Also, I have to remind myself that it is also OK to be a little hungry some of the time.


----------



## Barbara L

My weigh-in this morning wasn't too good.  I gained back 2 of my pounds.  But now that we are done with our Easter play at church, and report cards grades are almost done, I should have more time to exercise.  Also, with so much going on, we have eaten out more than usual.  I got paid today, and I want to plan my shopping trip around what we should be eating (which means I will probably have to leave my husband at home!--he likes to toss all kinds of stuff in the cart!).  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

You must have a wonderful Husband he is so thoughtful as to go shopping with you and even help pick out the items, He must be the Man  , You are so Lucky. Most men don't do anything with they wifes. Heres to Barbara's most caring MAN LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Dork!

 Barbara


----------



## Zereh

I found this great site today that y'all might want to take a look at: Nutrition Data. 

There is some wonderful information there, lots of sensible eating ideas (there is no such thing as a *dieting trick* 'cuz as we all know the one and only way to lose weight is to expend more calories than you consume!), great food facts, boatloads of nutrional info, you can analyze recipes, etc!

Enjoy!

Z


----------



## kyles

Doing the happy dance, I lost 3 pound this week, that's 23 pound gone so far, yippee!!!!


----------



## PA Baker

Good for you, Kyles!!!


----------



## jkath

Hooray for Kyles!!!!


----------



## Catseye

Lost one pound.  Total lost: 13 pounds.  But it's going too slowly.  I'm working too hard to lose one crummy pound every two weeks.    


Cats


----------



## jkath

Catseye said:
			
		

> Lost one pound. Total lost: 13 pounds. But it's going too slowly. I'm working too hard to lose one crummy pound every two weeks.
> 
> 
> Cats


 
okay, eternal optimist here......1 pound every 2 weeks equals 26 pounds/year! Think of it that way, Cats!
and, usually when you lose it fast, it comes right back. When you lose it slowly, you KEEP IT OFF! Woo-hoo to you!


----------



## Catseye

jkath said:
			
		

> okay, eternal optimist here......1 pound every 2 weeks equals 26 pounds/year! Think of it that way, Cats!
> and, usually when you lose it fast, it comes right back. When you lose it slowly, you KEEP IT OFF! Woo-hoo to you!


 
Oh, Jkath, you always know the exact right thing to say.   

Besides, I forgot; last Saturday I had a "planned" cheat that morphed into a meltdown.   Got right back on plan on Sunday, but still . . . without that, I probably would've lost more.  Guess I'm lucky to have lost at all, LOL.


Cats


----------



## jkath

It's not luck - it's hard work! Be proud!


keep doing those deep lunges too - they really tone - just make sure not to let your knee hit the floor!


----------



## buckytom

weighing in today at (drumroll please)... 237......(awwwwwwwww, a hush falls over the crowd)
but it's ok tho folks, i was holding my son at the time, who, fully clothed weighs 25 pounds, so i'm really down to 212 (approximately)
and the crowd goes wild....haaaaaaaaaaa, wooohooooooooooo, haaaaaaaaaa

just from everyone in the house being sick, and running back and forth to the docs, then passing out at night from exhaustion instead of snacking or drinking beer, i've lost about 13 pounds. i feel pretty good, but i have another 13 to go. wanna be under 200 so i can wear my new polka dot bikini to the beach this summer...


----------



## jkath

"...he wore an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini.........."

PS - congrats on the loss! (and your boy is up to 25 - wow!  did I mention my 12-year-old only weighs 67?)


----------



## buckytom

he's about 23 pounds in diapers (empty ones  ), so i figure about 2 more pounds in clothes, shoes, and he was wearing a winter coat and a hat to cover his giant melon. i weighed us as we were leaving the doctors yesterday.

i am surprised at how much better i feel just losing those 13 pounds, so i'm gonna try to keep going to reach that goal of 200 (in empty diapers too  ). ok, that's kinda creepy, i'd better go now...


----------



## Catseye

buckytom said:
			
		

> i feel pretty good, but i have another 13 to go. wanna be under 200 so i can wear my new polka dot bikini to the beach this summer...


 

Oh no!  My eyes!  My EYES!

 


Cats

PS.  Bucky, I really like your latest siggy lyrics.


----------



## buckytom

lol catseye. in honor of saint patrick's day, i've used lyrics from irish songs for the past few weeks. that one is from "if you're irish, come into the parlor".


----------



## Catseye

kyles said:
			
		

> Doing the happy dance, I lost 3 pound this week, that's 23 pound gone so far, yippee!!!!


 
Kyles, that is _fabulous_, big congratulations.  And lotsa attaboys to you others who are doing so well, especially Jkath and her BF reduction.

This week was a disaster for me -- sick, bedrest, no exercise, a day of cheating, bleah.  I didn't weigh in.  Starting back up today.  

I just kept repeating the mantra:  Thirteen pounds.  I've lost 13 pounds, 13 pounds, 13 pounds . . .

Have a good diet week, fellow sufferers.  Barbara, _you can do it_, and that's a good thing for me to remember, too, that it's okay to be a little bit hungry some of the time.  I tend to forget that.


Cats


----------



## Raine

I lost another 2 lbs this week. That makes 21.something.


----------



## mudbug

Way to go, Rainee.  You are doing great!  You must be getting close to your goal.


----------



## Raine

Not quite, have about 38 more to go.


----------



## jkath

*I'm very happy - weight is still the same and now I have muscles! I actually have the bicep and tricep lines and some in my back too!   Sad part, though - since my old computer died, I had to go buy a new one...for the price of a month with my trainer...so I had to pick. It was either him or you guys...and you guys won.*
** 
*I'm still going to the gym every day, sometimes twice, if I can. What an addiction!*


----------



## mudbug

jkath, I'm starting to get some definition too from working out at Curves.  I lost 6 pounds and 7 inches between Feb and March and have gone down one size in clothes.  That circuit is working for me!


----------



## Catseye

WOOHOO, Mudbug and Jkath -- that's great news!  Especially about going down a clothing size, hey?   That's the BIG reward, IMO.   

I too have good news to report, _finally._  I've kicked out of my stall and lost three pounds!  Total loss: 16 pounds.  Now we're getting somewhere.

If next week's results are as good, I'll post what I did to correct some mistakes I was making.  

Have a good skinnyfyin' week, everyone!  







Cats


----------



## jkath

*Mudbug! I am so proud of you!!!!!*
** 
*You Rock!!! *


----------



## KathyD

Congratulations Rainee and Brian. Losing weight isn't always easy and each accomplishment only makes you want to keep going!!!


~Kathy


----------



## Raine

Thanks Kathy.
And espeically when you like to cook and EAT!

Lost another 2.8 lbs this week.


----------



## Catseye

Lost a pound this week, for a total of 17 pounds.  This is a milestone -- I'm in the 150s!  No more 170s, no more 160s!  Yip-de-doo!   


How'd everybody else do?


Cats


----------



## purrfectlydevine

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The road to slimness is not an easy one. 

Something to ponder--I went to an inservice about stress and weight came up. The psychiatrist who was the speakermentioned this and it is certainly something to think about. We talk about losing pounds, but think of other things you have lost. Usually when you lose something you want to find it, but we never want to find those pounds. She suggested that we talk about gaining slimness or gaining a healthy body since in many aspects of our lives, a gain is a good thing. Any thoughts?

Is TickerFactory.com where the cute progress graphic came from?


----------



## SierraCook

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The road to slimness is not an easy one.
> 
> Something to ponder--I went to an inservice about stress and weight came up. The psychiatrist who was the speakermentioned this and it is certainly something to think about. We talk about losing pounds, but think of other things you have lost. Usually when you lose something you want to find it, but we never want to find those pounds. She suggested that we talk about gaining slimness or gaining a healthy body since in many aspects of our lives, a gain is a good thing. Any thoughts?
> 
> Is TickerFactory.com where the cute progress graphic came from?


 
I agree.  I do weigh myself.  But I feel much more satisfaction when I go to the store and by pants a size smaller.  Also, I do feel better and have more energy.  I am sleeping better at night.  That must be from all this exercise.  

The good news is that I have lost 2 more pounds!!  

Congratulations to everyone else that is doing great with the weight loss and exercising.   I am so proud of you all.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## jkath

I have gained muscle tone! Wheeeee! I'm at what I suppose would be my target weight, but now, I'm still there, but with muscle. I pop out of bed every morning (even saturdays!) I'm needing less caffeine, and I'm looking forward to taking the hotel stairs rather than the elevator when I go to Vegas tomorrow. This working out thing is IT!


----------



## SierraCook

Since yesterday morning I have logged over 5 miles on my legs.  Yesterday, I hiked a road that almost went straight up. It felt so good to get out in the fresh air. The only time I stopped was to round up the dog. He kept wanting to smell and chase after everything!! 

I agree, jkath, that exercising gives you more energy. After my workout yesterday morning I had all kinds of energy. I felt great. The other good thing is that I have been sleeping like the dead at night from all this exercising.  

I have also started using the universal weight machine at work. I have a very weak right shoulder (rotator cuff injury). So, I have been working to strengthen it. Last year I went through several months of physical therapy, but this winters snow shoveling did a number on my shoulder.


----------



## purrfectlydevine

I can relate to the shoulder problems.  I had to have bones removed from my right shoulder and the path to recovery was difficult and I doubt it will ever be as good as it was.


----------



## middie

176. so i lost 2 pounds. if i keep workign out i'll lose more, but some days i am so tired i can not wake up.


----------



## mudbug

middie, are you eating enough protein (meat, cheese, eggs)?


----------



## middie

mudbug said:
			
		

> middie, are you eating enough protein (meat, cheese, eggs)?


all the time. problem is i stopped working out for awhile cause i was so tired. (i'm anemic). i tried taking iron pills but then i end up with 2 black eyes, so i quit taking them. and i hate veggies, so that's no help either. i really should talk to my doctor when i go see him. but i'm getting better gradually.


----------



## jkath

Middie, I have the whole anemic tendancies too. But, after taking SloFe & hating it, Doc told me to regulate my intake better. No more meds for that now, and eating spinach, potatoes & red meat are keeping me healthy.

I had so much fun eating all kinds of different foods on my vacation, but I did work out at the health club at the hotel. The best part is I woke up this morning & weighed in at 111, same as I was before the million trips to the buffet 
(it's the working out, I'm convinced!)


----------



## Catseye

Lost two pounds this week, for a total of 19 pounds lost.  Next week:  Twenty Pound Club!   


How's everybody else doing?  Are we still posting our weeklies here?


Cats


----------



## jkath

_Way to Go,_
_Cats!!!_


----------



## Catseye

WHOA!  You blew me right outta my chair with that one.  (You are too funny, Jkath.)

Thanks very much!  

I hope others post here again . . .



Cats


----------



## kyles

I lost two pound last week, and four the week before!!! My total is now 29 pounds!!!! Roll on 30, only 70 odd to go now!!! Sigh.............


----------



## Catseye

Kyles, that is _great_!  You must be feeling the difference by now.  Congratulations!


Cats


----------



## jkath

*29! Wowee! Super impressive, Kyles!!!*


----------



## kyles

None of clothes fit!!!! I haven't gone shopping as yet, I am waiting until I fit into a proper size, I am in between at the moment. And I can move now!!!! I swim, I can almost jog, I use the cross-trainer, I never thought I would enjoy exercise. And my asthma has improved. I am feeling so much better and everyone is noticing, which is really nice! I am so thankful for all of your support, without you guys I never would have gotten started!


----------



## jkath

I'm guessing you're going through a ton of water like I am now - - thank goodness I just take all the empty gallons to the  25 cent refill place or I'd be broke!


----------



## mudbug

Kyles and Cats, VERY well done!!  

I have good news to report as well.  Since the end of February, I have lost 16.5 pounds, 18.25 inches, and 13.78 pounds of body fat.  This is all due to working at Curves, drinking several quarts of water a day, and watching what I've been eating without getting nuts about it.  

I am now the proud owner of a pair of size 10 jeans, which is not bad for someone who is 5'8".


----------



## jkath

*Mudbug, where'd you go?*
*All I see is this skinny girl hanging around posting under your name!!!!*

*WAY TO GO, GIRL!!!*

*I'm still working out daily, and I'm proud to say I now have definition lines on my abs. *


----------



## mudbug

LOL, jkath.  I'm still here, and not completely ripped just yet!

Way to go on the abs definition - that's gonna be my project for over the summer.  Tell me about the kinds of crunches you are doing.  I may add that as a "secondary" exercise on my off days.


----------



## jkath

During all ab workouts, visualize what the muscles are doing. If you can't feel them working, you're doing no good.

It is really important to do all of these on a cushioned exersize mat or you could really hurt yourself!!!

1. The plank: lay down, on your stomach, feet together. Rise up, using elbows (hands are clasped underneath your chest) and toes only. Whole body is completely flat. Hold this for as long as possible (try for 60 seconds to begin, then work to a longer time)

2. Side to side: Sit down, knees bent, feet together, back straight. Twist a bit, so your hands (which are together) touch the ground to your right, while your feet (still together) are touching the ground to the left. The only thing that should be steady on the ground is your bottom Switch.  Do about 30 of these at a time (which should take 15 seconds total), rest for 15 seconds, then do another 2 sets.

3. Straight Legs: Lay on your mat  so that the edge of the mat is about 6-10" above your head. Grasp the edge with your hands (right next to each other) and make sure you are laying flat on your back, straight as can be. Keeping legs and toes together, lift your legs up so your body is at a 90 degree angle. Slowly put them down to the ground, visualizing your abs working. Do this 10 times. 
3a. Straight, to the right side: Same as above, but rather than going straight up, have your legs go up to a 45 degree angle (picture someone standing next to where your legs were when they were straight up, but over about a foot to the right. Try to touch the person)(do 10 of these)
3b. Straight, to the left side: Same, only the other way. (10 of these)
Finish by doing another 10 of the original straights.

4. Sit down, knees bent, feet and legs together. Put your hands on the mat behind you. Bring up knees so they are parallel to the floor, while making a "V" with your body. Push legs out, still parallel to the ground, so the "V" gets wider. Think "skinny V", "wide v" Do this 30 times, rest 30 seconds, repeat 2 times.

That's all for now - must get the next load of laundry out!

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## mudbug

Cut, pasted, copied, and printed.  Thanks, seester.


----------



## jkath

*once you've done those at least 4 or 5 days, let me know and I'll give you the next set to add to those - you will love it!*


----------



## jkath

*Mudbug, have you done your ab exercises this week?*
**


----------



## mudbug

Nope, jkath.  Not enough time (and no mat yet).  Kid is home sick today (strep), so I will probably work on this today.


----------



## jkath

*you go girl!*


----------



## mudbug

*jkath, about these ab crunches*

Got me a mat this morning and did your crunches.  However, I can't see #3/3a being very good for your back.  Felt quite the strain there.  Due to weak abs, ya think?


----------



## jkath

*Keep your back flat to the mat. Use your abs. (use the force, luke) Let your abs do all the work. I'm very proud of you! How long were you able to hold the plank? (#1) I had a friend of mine try it at the gym and she lasted about 25 seconds before she muttered something unintelligible.*


----------



## mudbug

OK, I'll try the flat back technique.  Not sure how long I held the plank, but it wasn't long.  Will have to try it when someone else is around to time me.


----------



## jkath

*I'm very proud of you! Keep up the good work!*


----------



## kyles

I had to say, I've been shopping!!!!! No more size 26's (that's 22's to you guys) I am in a 22 (which is an 18 to you) confused yet????

I have bought two pairs of black work trousers, a white cross over to shirt, a strappy going out top, a sleeveless pink work out top, a white blouse and matching embroidered skirt (I had a job interview so it had to be done) and a pair of workout pants, again in pink.

No more shopping now til size 18 (14), by which time I can shop in normal shops instead of the plus sizes!!! And I bought my 20 pound loss perfume, Wild Fig and Cassis. The lady sprayed some Necatrine and Honey on the paper she wrapped the perfume in, so guess what my 40 pound reward will be???? LOL!!!!

I'll try your ab exercises (If I have any abs that is, not seen any sign of them in centuries!!!) Ms Jkath. I love my gym now, been going since Feb, and have been minimum three times a week every week since, no skipping!!! And I am swimming again!!!! I have never been so active, who knew I loved exercise so much??? The eliptical is my favourite, I have gone from nearly dying after 10 minutes to sailing through 30 minutes on a hill program! Oh and I do weights now as well.

No wonder I have been MIA!!!!


----------



## jkath

*KYLES! YOU ARE AMAZING!!!*
*I am so proud of you!!!*
*I love the eliptical too, but must confess I have an addiction to the stairmaster....*
*Doesn't it feel great to buy new clothes!! and especially pink ones to boot!*
*What company makes the wild fig & cassis? I'm not sure, but it sounds like one I saw at Sephora recently. They also have one that is a chocolate based fragrance(!)*
*My "ab-toning" gift was some "Pink Sugar" bath gel. It's my current favorite perfume and I got to treat myself to it when I finally saw the "oval" cut. *
*Again, I think you are doing an awesome job - please please keep us updated on your great works!*


----------



## SierraCook

kyles said:
			
		

> I had to say, I've been shopping!!!!! No more size 26's (that's 22's to you guys) I am in a 22 (which is an 18 to you) confused yet????
> 
> I have bought two pairs of black work trousers, a white cross over to shirt, a strappy going out top, a sleeveless pink work out top, a white blouse and matching embroidered skirt (I had a job interview so it had to be done) and a pair of workout pants, again in pink.
> 
> No more shopping now til size 18 (14), by which time I can shop in normal shops instead of the plus sizes!!! And I bought my 20 pound loss perfume, Wild Fig and Cassis. The lady sprayed some Necatrine and Honey on the paper she wrapped the perfume in, so guess what my 40 pound reward will be???? LOL!!!!
> 
> I'll try your ab exercises (If I have any abs that is, not seen any sign of them in centuries!!!) Ms Jkath. I love my gym now, been going since Feb, and have been minimum three times a week every week since, no skipping!!! And I am swimming again!!!! I have never been so active, who knew I loved exercise so much??? The eliptical is my favourite, I have gone from nearly dying after 10 minutes to sailing through 30 minutes on a hill program! Oh and I do weights now as well.
> 
> No wonder I have been MIA!!!!


 
Kyles, doesn't exercising feel good. I am so proud of you. Keep up the good work. I also feel much better after exercising. Like you I have been exercising 3-4 times per week. I wish I had somewhere to go swimming, but I consider myself lucky to have a gym at work. I permanently have my workout clothes packed in the car. If you get a chance, take a beginners pilates or yoga class. I do pilates on my own at home. It feels so good to work all those muscles. Don't forget to stretch before and after your exercise routine. 

Good Job!!


----------



## kyles

The perfume is made by a company called Jo Malone, a very small English manufacturer. She has quite a range of scents, maybe I should start making them 10 pound rewards and then I could get the whole set!!!! LOL (I would also be too poor to buy clothes.

I haven't tried yoga or pilates yet, the classes at my works gym are all wrong for me, but I have joined my local gym (which is too small for classes) but have rights to their big sister gym. I am on holidays this week so I will give it a try.

The exercise has been the biggest change for me. Prior to January I did nothing, nada, not a thing - now I can't wait to hit the gym!!!


----------



## jkath

*I just bought my first boxing gloves today and I'm starting a class on Wednesday mornings. I can't wait (but I hope the others who've been doing it a long time don't intimidate me too much!)*


----------



## Rob Babcock

Atkins have melted about 70 lbs off me so far!


----------



## jkath

*70 pounds! WOW!!!*
*that is absolutely wonderful, Rob!!!*
** 
*Are you doing a sport or going to  the gym too? *
*Tell us how you did it!*


----------



## texasgirl

Yes, Rob, tell us how you did it!! I have 40 pounds to lose and I'm having a very diffecult time of it.


----------



## jkath

_*Guys! I started by cardio boxing class today and it was fantastic! What a rush!*_​_*This is something I could see you getting into as well, Kyles - have you tried it?*_


----------



## kyles

Is it the same as Boxercise? Sounds like a lot of fun, I used to do jiu jitsu, and miss that sort of physical activity. I will look into it.


----------



## jkath

*Probably is similar to that - *
*This class has cardio type stuff, running and lots of boxing*
*Sure is fun!*
**


----------



## Rob Babcock

I bought Robert C Atkins "New Diet Revolution" book. My whole approach to nutrition has changed. Atkins teaches you to limit your carbohydrate intake, virtually eliminating "empty calories" from refined sugar and bleached flour. He also advocated cutting trans fats and nitrates from your diet, as well as the use of supplements for health and wellness. On Atkins, the only carbs you eat are healthy ones, primarily from veggies with a low glycemic index.

The advantages of this style of eating are many. First, since you get most of your nutrition from fats & protein, you're virtually _never_ hungry.  You'll look at the clock and say to yourself, _gee, is it time to eat again already? _ And it's much easier to stick with that your typical "diet", because you can eat pretty much til you're full, so you're never feeling deprived. Plus, since you utilize the metabolic advantage you get from eating things that require more energy to digest, instead of restricting calories, you won't lower your basal metabolism. 

That's the main problem with "diets"- _starvation response_. When dramatic lower your caloric intake, your body "turns down the furnace" so to speak to conserve fuel. This is a mechanism that evolved in mammals to survive periods of famine and food shortage. Unfortunately for the overweight person, this means that if you used to burn, say, 2400 calories a day, your body may slow it's metabolic rate to burn only 1600 calories per day. So once you've lost the weight and resume eathing a sensible diet of 2200 calories, you actually begin to regain weight again. Sadly, many will gain back all the weight, plus some. This simply doesn't happen when you go with a high fat & protein diet.

Okay, I'll get off my soapbox now! But I strongly recommend the book to anyone, especially those that are borderline diabetic or over 100 lb everweight. It's changed my life and improved every aspect of my health.


----------



## jkath

*Rob, you forgot to tell us if you were exercising as well*


----------



## kyles

I am not sure I could do Atkins, but I am following a Low GI diet, which I will be on for the rest of my life, with the odd maintenance week here and there. 

I think exercise has been the biggest factor for me so far. I was eating a reasonable diet before (with far too many treats but plenty of good protein and veggies) but I was completely inactive. Now I am whizzing about everywhere (I am on holiday from work this week and am still up at 6.30 to go to the gym for my morning swim!!!!)

My whole outlook on life has changed, I no longer think about food all the time, and because the carbs I do eat are the good kind, I like Rob look at the clock and think, Gosh it's lunch time already!! I have my breakfast at 8 after my swim (I have a yoghurt and apple before I go) and then lunch not until 2 or so, as I don't physically feel hungry until then. Befoer I would skip breakfast, snack at 11 lunch at 1, not good at all.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Oh, yeah- I do work out.  I walk about 3 miles per day and I've been working out on my Total Gym.  I've been easing myself into Matt Furey's _Combat Conditioning_ course (the "Royal Court), but I've had to take that _slow_.  The Hindu pushups are brutal, and I can only do ten or so, although I'm up to 90-100 Hindu squats per day.


----------



## texasgirl

Wow, good for you, Rob.
I'll have to go find that book.


----------



## jkath

*Kyles - *
*I was in Vegas over the weekend and checked out the newest casino, WYNN, which just opened 3 weeks ago. Anyway, there is a JO MALONE store in there!  I got to test your wild fig and casis perfume. At first I thought it was a bit spring-y for me, with the grassy scent, but then the sweetness took over - wow! It smelled so yummy! I wanted to try the others, especially the one with nutmeg (I think it was ginger and nutmeg, but I may be wrong), but the husband was getting impatient. *


----------



## kyles

Oh how exciting!!! Ginger and Nutmeg was her first perfume, she made it for friends, and her friends insisted she had to open a business so other people could experience it! The great thing about her perfumes is they are designed to be layered, so you can mix say the ginger and nutmeg with the wild fig and cassis.

I feel like we shared something there!!! How cool!!!! If I am ever in your neck of the woods, we must go shopping!!!!


----------



## jkath

*You are always welcome at my home, Kyles.  Really!*
** 
*Now, if you want great shopping, meet me in Vegas - it's the best ever!*
** 
**


----------



## mudbug

*Curves Still Working For Me*

Today was weigh-and measure day for me at Curves.

Since February 24, I've lost 20 pounds and 17.18 pounds of body fat, and about 18 inches.

Feelin' good, gang.


----------



## jkath

Mud, that is FANTASTIC!!!!

woo woo woo woo woo woo woo


----------



## Lugaru

Well Im feeling great... in the last 3 weeks or so I've lost 14 pounds by just eating sensibly and if I keep it up (which I should) I know I'll be down to my usual "slightly overweight" ideal in no time.


----------



## jkath

Very very good, Lugaru~!

I'm still at the gym at least 6 days each week for 1 or 1-1/2 hours each time. I can finally say I'm ready for swimsuit weather!


----------



## mudbug

way to go, jkath (and you too, Lugaru)!  congrats on your hard work.


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Been on a type II diabetes diet for 40 days now. I have lost 21.5 pounds.  Now I only have 53 pounds to go!


----------



## Barbara L

It has been awhile since I have checked in here.  I got stuck for awhile and wasn't losing anything.  Since school got out two weeks ago I have lost 8 pounds, for a total of 18 pounds.  I'm still trying to figure out how to stick to the kidney stone diet, but still stay low-glycemic.  They pretty much counteract each other.  The stones have been brutal lately, so I know that if I have to choose, right now I have to stick to the low acid-ash and low-oxalate foods.  Of course, I am supposed to drink a lot of water, which helps with weight too.

 Barbara


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Ok another week and a few more pounds ! I am down a total of 25.5 pounds.  Another 49.5 pounds to go!!  and the darndest thing:  I am not even tempted to cheat on the diet.  It feels so good emotionaly and physicaly to take of this weight.  Thankgoodness for Jello sugar free jello cups!


----------



## jkath

That is fantastic Spice!!!
Isn't it great when you can find one little "treat" that is on your good list?
Hooray for you!


----------



## middie

i'm in a rut... not losing. not gaining either. and i've been alot more active than usual. been busy at work, doing more stuff around the house,  on my days off i work out or go for a 2 mile walk. AND i've been drinking about 4 (16 oz) glasses of water per day which is alot for me considering i hate water... so what gives ???


----------



## luvs

Barbara L said:
			
		

> It has been awhile since I have checked in here. I got stuck for awhile and wasn't losing anything. Since school got out two weeks ago I have lost 8 pounds, for a total of 18 pounds. I'm still trying to figure out how to stick to the kidney stone diet, but still stay low-glycemic. They pretty much counteract each other. The stones have been brutal lately, so I know that if I have to choose, right now I have to stick to the low acid-ash and low-oxalate foods. Of course, I am supposed to drink a lot of water, which helps with weight too.
> 
> Barbara


good for you, barb!
i have a small gallstone. ouch! they decided not to remove my gallbladder, maybe because when they said they might take it out, i said, 'the HE*L you are!' and gave them one of those 'oh, don't you EVEN GO there!' looks and uttered the oh-so-classic bitter luvs-laugh.
a girl i was in the hospital with had kidney stones and i remember her just weeping due to the pain. she showed me her urine one day and it was bright red. i was so scared for her, but at least she was in a medical setting where doctors were at all times in case something went really wrong.
get well soon, barb. i'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks Luvs, I appreciate that. And if you need your gallbladder out, do it! My daughter (25 now) had to have hers removed 2 years ago, and she recovered very quickly. They use a less invasive surgery now than they used to.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

your girl is just my age, barb! 
if they would do it under conscious sedation, i'd get it removed. i'm terrified of general anesthesia. they couldn't pull my Grandma out of it one time. eventually they did, though, whew!


----------



## jkath

Middie, here's what's up....
As for the water, of course, keep it up, but try a different brand. Really! There are so many types out there, and they do taste differently. One of my favorite clean tasting ones is the place outside the grocery store where you fill your own for a quarter a gallon.
That will get you to want to drink it more.

Now, on to your dilema - 
The trainer I had told me that if you exercise the same way, regularly, all is well, till you hit about the 6 week mark. At that point, your body is used to doing those particular motions, and taking that kind of weight on. He suggested that after 6 weeks, you change up your typical workout, for a different type, and do this every 6 weeks. 
Also, he put me on a regimen where I have 3 different workouts and each day I do a different one. This way, you get really great results. Really!
I'm ready for my next change, and I'm almost thinking I need to get back and have him train me another month.

Also - the only thing you want to stay with regularly.....AB mat exercises~!
(I believe they're in this thread, early on)


----------



## kyles

I had my gall bladder removed, you can't have it done under concious sedation, coz there is too much work for them to do whilst they're in there!!! I didn't have the modern procedure coz I was too fat, they tried, but then converted the operation into the old fashioned way. I hurt for a few weeks afterwards but nothing compared to how the gall bladder pain hurt!!! 6 years on, and I have never had any complications (I do have a rather impressive scar, which you don't get with the modern method)


----------



## middie

okay jkath i'll go look for them... thanks !


----------



## texasgirl

Well, I haven't posted in here about my weight, but, I thought maybe if I start now, while I'm in the race with nephew in law and now niece, it'll keep me going too. I lost 3 lbs in the last week. I can't wait until I can total it up and it be the 4o that I need to lose in all. What would be good to do with fresh peaches as far as keeping them low cal? Just by themselves? I know that they are still sweet, but, I can't eat a lot of fruits because I don't have a taste for them except apples and they are getting old


----------



## roxygirl

*Weigh in? LOL! No comment. Maybe if I gave up drinking, eating late, clubbing, junk food, fast food. Oh well. C'est la vie!  *


----------



## jkath

Texas, this is the perfect place! Hey, we'll even get you motivated more than you want to be, I bet!!!
As for the peaches,  - cut them into slices, place in a bowl and sprinkle them with a little cinnamon. If you want it to be a dessert, add a bit of fat free cool whip. (and when I say bit, I mean 1 Tbsp, since you don't want to go crazy with the sugar)

Fresh apples peeled, cored and sliced can be microwaved with nutmeg, cinnamon, ginger and lemon juice for a great applesauce. Just keep an eye on 'em, and mash them when they're really soft. You can also add pears to this, or do the pears on their own.


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks jkath!!!!


----------



## jkath

Texas, you just keep posting here and you'll drop the weight through osmosis....
but really, read through the ab exercises I suggested - they really really really work - my stomach is hard as a rock now.


----------



## texasgirl

Jkath or someone please help. This is the only thread that I can get to for some reason. I can't get anywhere in here, I keep getting this error
*There seems to have been a slight problem with the Discuss Cooking database.*
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

As I can't get anywhere, please pm me and let me know why this is happening. It was doing it this morning too, and then finally was able to get in and now it's doing it again.
HELP!!! I'm having withdrawals   :O)  ;O)


----------



## jkath

Texas, your pm has been sent.


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks, I got to the new posts from another thread. I was going crazy )


----------



## luvs

kyles said:
			
		

> I had my gall bladder removed, you can't have it done under concious sedation, coz there is too much work for them to do whilst they're in there!!! I didn't have the modern procedure coz I was too fat, they tried, but then converted the operation into the old fashioned way. I hurt for a few weeks afterwards but nothing compared to how the gall bladder pain hurt!!! 6 years on, and I have never had any complications (I do have a rather impressive scar, which you don't get with the modern method)


 
wow, that's not good! did it hurt a lot afterwards?


----------



## kyles

When I was in hospital it really hurt. I was on intravenous morphine, which I happen to be allergic to (nobody knew) so I was very poorly for a few days, but after than I was fine. The scar site hurt, but my tummy problems were cured, and now I have no problems at all.

On a happier note I lost 2 pounds this week. My challenge is to get under 200 pounds by the end of summer August 31!!! I'll post another progress pic on September 1!!


----------



## jkath

*I'm so proud of your steady weight loss - that is awesome!* 

When I had caesarian #2, the Docs found out I was allergic to morphine too - it felt like bugs were crawling all over me! (Son #1 was a knock-out drug)

I'm boxing again this morning -  that class has done so much for my upper body!


----------



## luvs

morhine didn't bother me, but i'vve heard it can make you itch like CRAZY.  just made me loopy.


----------



## kadesma

luvs,   Me too, I could have cleaned the hospital..I'd never let them give me that junk again for anything!!! And I thought  speed made ya nutzzzz 

kadesma


----------



## SpiceUmUp

still making progress! down a total of 27 pounds!


----------



## kyles

How is everyone doing, I lost another 3 pounds last week, the weight loss is speeding up again, now that I am doing weight training, my metabolism is whizzing along - and I have dangerous amounts of energy!!! And I fit into two summer dresses that I have never worn and unearthed from their plastic bags at the weekend, bad news is, I think they'll only fit for another month!!!


----------



## texasgirl

That's great kyles!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## kitchenelf

I've started watching portion size and without changing anything else I've lost 4 pounds in two weeks. If I add the "E" word it would really help!!!!!

Good job kyles!!!!


----------



## kyles

I used to hate the "E" word, but now I like it!!!! I had a great excuse for not going to the gym yesterday though, it was under 3 inches of water!!!! So I swum instead LOL But in the pool not in the gym!!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

7/1/2005: I am down 30 pounds in 67 days.  now only 40 pounds to go!


----------



## jkath

HO-LEE COW SPICE!!!
That is absolutely awesome!!

I feel very sedentary - I've been so busy with company etc, I skipped 4 days at the gym...and I think they're closed tomorrow for the holiday! Looks like Tuesday will be quite the workout day for me!!!


----------



## Lugaru

Wow spice! 


Well Im continuing to lose weight but I dont own a scale. I just cant wait to get some cash together so I can buy that exercise bike I've been eying for a while. I've got a bad knee so I need something safe to do exercise on.


----------



## jkath

Good motivation, Lugaru! Sometimes it's best to not own a scale - just see how your clothes fit you instead.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

where was I when this thread started????  Man just by all your positive attitudes alone would have taken  off any extra weight I had!  I actually went back to work....shhh....not everyone knows this.....and I am SURE i lost weight but I stepped on the scale and it said i never...hmmmm....the scale always lies.   Anyways, the point being it felt good.  Well, anyhoo, I may be popping in here more....hope no one minds the intrusion??????


----------



## Lugaru

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> where was I when this thread started????  Man just by all your positive attitudes alone would have taken  off any extra weight I had!  I actually went back to work....shhh....not everyone knows this.....and I am SURE i lost weight but I stepped on the scale and it said i never...hmmmm....the scale always lies.   Anyways, the point being it felt good.  Well, anyhoo, I may be popping in here more....hope no one minds the intrusion??????




Well it's never really an issue about weight specifically. I remember when I was on a diet and going to the gym daily I never lost a pound... it was being replaced by muscle. While weight is decieving how you feel is very important...


----------



## pdswife

ok.. I'm back on the wagon!! lol.  I fell off a few months ago and have been going UP UP UP  instead of down down down.  NOT a good thing.

The last three days though I've been riding my bike and doing my stretches and cutting back on the calories.   Down one pound!  

I bought a pair of cool jeans ( two sizes toooo small) yesterday. And I have them hanging in front of my bike.  Kind of like the carrot in front of the horse.  I will make my self fit into them before the summer is over. I will!  I will!  I will!  

Trish!


----------



## jkath

Excellent idea, Trish!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

now down 31 pounds, still droping, still onthe diet.  Pace is slowing a little.  39 pounds to go


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Weighed myself today and well....I couldnt tell you if I lost anything cuz I think the last time I was on a scale was when I was pregnant, so this is my starting point, which of course makes me cry...hehehe, anyways, now I know and now I have a goal.......


----------



## tancowgirl2000

so i told my ol' man that I had to go buy my wedding dress.....we put it off till next year...he told me I have to go off my diet so the dress will still fit me.....how odd is that???


----------



## jkath

Tanis, never go on a diet for anyone else. Do it for your health and your self esteem.
Maybe he said it, because he was afraid that if you lost any more weight you'd be out of his league!

Keep us updated on your progress, please!


And best of luck all! We are in swimsuit season (ack!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

naw he said it cuz he doesnt want to pay for another weddign dress!!!  LMAO!!!  I'm doing it for me...if he doesn't like it too bad!!!  I could stay the way I am and live with it....I mean Im not obese or anything, I just want to lose it cuz I know I can!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Stepped on the scale today and I am down 34 pounds.  Now I only have 38 to go!


----------



## Rob Babcock

Well, today I tipped the scales at 193 lbs.  Bear in mind, two years ago I weighed a whopping 280 lbs!  I still probably got about 20-ish left to lose.  I'm not really sure what my ideal weight is.  I weighed 165 in college, and while I was pretty athletic and fit, I did have a few extra pounds from attending several kegger per week!  My guess is that I'd be pretty happy with 175 now, but we'll see when I get there.

The combination of Atkins and Matt Furey's _Combat Conditioning_ has worked wonders for me.


----------



## JoyC

*First time here*

First time here - have ben trying to get rid of some weight which i need to do for health and other reasons so far am down 11 pounds. Should be easier in the summer with all the fresh fruit and vegies around but this darn heat knocks me out and am doing nothing but sitting all day
Keep up the good work all who are trying to get rid of a bit of weight
Joyce


----------



## kyles

Well done Rob, that's a great loss, you're a one-er. I can't wait to be under 200 pounds!!!

Welcome JoyC, summer is great food wise, but it can be hard to keep motivated with the exercise. I do a lot of swimming, especially in the hot weather.


----------



## JoyC

*thanks for the welcome*

have been reading some of the posts and am very impressed with the weight losses - how do you stay motivated over the lonf run. hate to think about how many pounds i should get rid of just too depressing so am trying to vocus on small goals. Going to reward myself after getting rid of the next 4 after that willk have to set another mini goal to work toward
Joyce


----------



## SpiceUmUp

*My motivation*

I stay motivated by a fear of an early death from heart disease and diabetes, the very things that took my fathers life at 64 and my Grandfathers life at 65. I was diagnosed as being “pre-diabetic” this past April at age 44. As my father had his first heart attack at 43, this was a wake up call of the first order. Since that Doctors appointment, I have stuck close to a Type II diabetes diet, following the 2000 calorie a day chart.



I have lost 34 pounds since April 28th when I began the diet and I have some 40 pounds yet to go. I started the diet at a weight of 304.5 pounds. My goal weight is 230 pounds. That will still be too heavy for my 6’ 2” frame, but it will at least be in shouting distance of where I should be. 



Once I get to 230, I will work to get to 210, the weight I was when I left for College. I was in great shape and I looked MARVELOUS! 



So this is my motivation: I want to see my children grow up. I was 18 when my father had his first heart attack. I will be 48 when my eldest is 18 and I will be 57 when the youngest gets to 18. If I don’t do this now, it may well be too late. This is how I find the motivation to resist the extra serving, the snack, the nibble and the late night raids of the refrigerator.


----------



## jkath

Great work Rob! Combat conditioning, eh? Sounds pretty cool!

Spice - that is the perfect motivation!!! Kudos to you!

Joyce - I never exercised, but was always small. As a child I hated sports, as I was quite the girlie-girl. And, as an adult I had the excuse of "well, I have children, so they keep me so busy...."  However, somewhere in the mid-30's, I started noticing that I needed to do something. I finally got into exercising early this year, and began with 2 months of having a personal trainer. Yes, it was expensive - terribly so, but after seeing the results and the motivation I never thought I'd have, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I'm 4 months from my 39th birthday and I can actually say I'm in better shape than I've ever been.

Joyce, stay with us, and share your journey! We'll spur you on, and when you need motivation, we're here!!! You'll also find fantastic recipes to help you get great meals without all the excess stuff you don't want.


----------



## kyles

JoyC I started the year at 262 pounds, and I am only 5 foot 4 inches. I had never admitted that I had a weight problem, I just kept myself confident, and took care of myself in other ways. Both my parents were diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, my dad three years ago and mum last year. It drove it home that I just had to do something, and now, rather than wait until the health problems had developed.

I break it into mini goals, and aim for 10 pounds a month, which has slowed down in recent months, as I am now weight training, so the inches and fat percentage is going down at the same rate, in fact quicker, but the scale weight is slower.

I stay motivated by telling everyone around me what I am doing, by posting regularly here and on a weight loss forum I use. I use a gym (in fact two gyms) and both my instructors are fabulous and tell everyone how fabulous I am, and celebrate every little victory. It's lovely!!

I too am motivated by health, but it doesn't hurt when you start being able to wear nicer clothes and get compliments. Now I am at the 220 mark and my next challenge is to get to 200 by the end of September.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Spice's story mirrors my own.  My dad is diabetic and very overweight; at 62 years he's practically an invalid at the moment (due to an impending shoulder replacement).  He at a crappy diet high in carbs his whole life and snacked the entire day thru.  I love my dad, but he's a great example of where I was headed.  

Two years ago I was 5'9"-ish and around 280 lbs.  I couldn't walk to the break room at work without getting winded!  When I began my "diet" (I hate to even call it that- it's been more like a sea change in my attitude towards life) I couldn't really do much of anything in the way of physical activity.  But I started slowly and eventually it got easier.

To me, I overcame my inertia by setting small goals.  When I looked like a beached whale, I was thrilled just to lose 10-15 lbs.  Then 250 made me feel better, then 240.  I set my goals in 10-20 lb increments, and I found focussing on those little milestones kept me motivated.

I still have a ways to go, but I can wear clothes I haven't worn since Clinton's first term!  It wasn't overnight, but I started to feel healthier almost immediately.  Don't let yourself get discouraged because you're too overweight, and don't dwell on how long it will take to get fit.  It's a cliche, but the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.  Rome wasn't built in a day, but it was built!


----------



## kyles

Oh my jolly goodness, I weighed in today.....4 pounds this week, down to 216, 200 here I coooooooooooooooommmmmeeee!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

kyles said:
			
		

> Oh my jolly goodness, I weighed in today.....4 pounds this week, down to 216, 200 here I coooooooooooooooommmmmeeee!!!!!


YEAH, Whoopee, way to go Kyles...You are on the way..We will all be calling you Miss Skinny Mini now..You must be so proud..I think you've done a fantastic job..
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker

Rob, what a great success story--good for you!

And Kyles, you continue to amaze and impress me!  I'm so proud of your dedication and hard work.


----------



## jkath

*Way to go,*
*Kyles!!!*


----------



## luvs

good for you, kyles! you set your mind on losing weight and you are working so well towards your goal! i always read this thread just to see your updates.


----------



## *Christina*

hello, i am a newbie with diet  I want to loose some kilos too.
so i started to do some exercise ... ( i do like doing it i just wish i wouldnt have to move    )


----------



## SpiceUmUp

35 pounds down and still dropping!  I am nearly half way to my goal.  YAHOOOOOO


----------



## jkath

*Christina* said:
			
		

> .........so i started to do some exercise ... ( i do like doing it i just wish i wouldnt have to move   )


 
   good one, Christina!



			
				SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> 35 pounds down and still dropping! I am nearly half way to my goal. YAHOOOOOO


 
Holy cow! I've heard of Sporty Spice, Scary Spice and Baby Spice....
but I guess now we'll have our own "Skinny Spice"!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

I met Chef Paul Prudhomme about 7 years ago at the Fancy Food SHow in NYC. He signed a cookbook for me and an apron. I told him that my hobby was cooking and I had considered a career change to become a chef. He looked me up and down and said "you look like a chef" and he grinned broadly. I should have taken the hint then that it was time to drop some pounds. By the way, I found Chef Paul to be a really nice and warm person.


----------



## kitchenelf

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> I met Chef Paul Prudhomme about 7 years ago at the Fancy Food SHow in NYC. He signed a cookbook for me and an apron. I told him that my hobby was cooking and I had considered a career change to become a chef. He looked me up and down and said "you look like a chef" and he grinned broadly. I should have taken the hint then that it was time to drop some pounds. By the way, I found Chef Paul to be a really nice and warm person.



wow - that's where I met him too Spice!!  But it was maybe 2 years ago - didn't even think to get an autograph - he was a very gentle person wasn't he?


----------



## SpiceUmUp

He impressed me as a gentle, warm and soft-spoken man in love with what he does for a living.



I met Jacques Pepin at the same show. When my eldest son was a toddler he was not really connecting with anything (he has Fragile X Syndrome). The only thing he really seemed to connect with was cooking show. Mainly the Two Fat Ladies and Jacque Pepin. When I told him that story, he insisted on having a picture of us taken together and he signed it to my son. I still have the picture and my son cherishes it. http://www.fragilex.org/


----------



## SpiceUmUp

OK, so here we are, I started the diet on April 29 and now it is July 30.  SO three full months in to this.  I have dropped 37 pounds.  I have not had Pizza in 90 days.  I have not had a bowl of pasta with sauce in 90 days.  all the good stuff!  But truth be told, I do not miss the good stuff.  I am eating better than I have in years with well rounded meals that always include a salad and vegtable at dinner.  I love my lunches of Salad or tuna and I rediscovered my love of sardines.  I have alowed me to enjoy a bagel in the mornings and on Sunday I still have my Bagel with the works.  Still I am averageing a little more than 2000 calories a day.  I am confident I will stay on this for the long term (this is already the longest I have every stayed on a diet.)  The goal is to drop 95 pounds from my start weight.  I am a bit more than one third of the way there.  I do not expect that Iw ill get there in 9 months.  I know the weight loss will slow, and in fact has slowed.  The thing that keeps me going is that the weight loss has not stopped.  I am seeing the south side of 270 for the first time in YEARS.  Pants are loose, I have sent the largest of the pants to the goodwill.  I am now down two sizes.  My belt is the next to go as I have drilled three holes in it and well frankly it looks silly with all that extra leather sticking out!  

If I do in fact lose 95 pounds from my start weight, it will be 110 pounds from the heaviest I have been.  That would be cool!


For me the secret has been to not really think of this as a diet, which has an air of the temporary about it.  I think of this as a LIFE style change.  A life I hope is being extended with this change.

Sunday I Will spend a part of the day cleaning up my bike and getting it ready to ride again so I can add physical activity to the life style.

Hope you are all seeing success in your efforts


----------



## Rob Babcock

Good goin'!  You have to look at it as a lifestyle, not a diet.  That helps you stay at it long term.


----------



## jkath

Spice! You are truly an inspiration!!!

You ought to consider posting a before and after once you've hit your goal weight.


----------



## SpiceUmUp

jkath said:
			
		

> Spice! You are truly an inspiration!!!
> 
> You ought to consider posting a before and after once you've hit your goal weight.


 
I plan to, but y'all have to promiss not to be frightend by the before!


----------



## jkath

promise!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I promise too...we all need inspiration!


----------



## Rob Babcock

WOOHOO!  I'm down to 189.5 lbs today!  That's the first time I've been this light in...I can't even remember.


----------



## licia

I haven't posted in this thread before, but after going to the rheuma doc on Monday and finding I'd gained 3 lbs, I'm going to read thru and see what is proving beneficial to all who are losing.  Time to get serious - I'm not buying fatter clothes!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I"m so proud of you all!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! I'm down to 189.5 lbs today! That's the first time I've been this light in...I can't even remember.


 
Rob, that is FANTASTIC.  Congratulations!


----------



## mrsmac

I have been reading this thread for a while and have finally decided the time has come to go back on a diet. My jeans now push a new roll of fat over the top- I have been in a kind of denial and immediately turn to chocolate when I feel depressed about my weight which obviously in turn makes me more depressed. (Gosh, now my flawed personality is really coming out) I have always had weight issues in my mind but until I was put on a mediaction 4 years ago never was really overweight in reality. Last year I lost about 10lb doing Weight watchers and felt happier but it has all crept back on. I just converted my weight to pounds and realised I weigh 146lb and I'm 5"4 (I hope thats how you do feet!) I need support to not reach for chocolate when I'm depressed. I may haunt this place!!!
 I need to do this healthily and sensibly cause I have a 13 yr old who already says she is fat and she weighs 38kg (think thats about 80lbs) She is tiny but my dad says things to her like "don't eat that you'll get fat" it makes me angry cause thats how body image problems start. I look forward to sharing healthy, tasty recipes which won't make me feel deprived lol.


----------



## Ishbel

MrsMac - Kyles (another Aussie, but living in the UK now) has been a shining light here....  She has lost so much weight - and I know she won't mind me saying she was REALLY overweight.   But, she decided (noone else can decide it for you) to do something about changing her lifestyle - not dieting....  

She says she hated exercise, but now really enjoys it - she is a great role model - read through her early posts on dieting etc!

Good luck - and it's great that you have decided that the time is now right to tackle the problem.  

And have a quiet word with your Dad.  I HATE when people give youngsters a complex re what they eat (Mind you, I don't like to see a kid with a huge McD meal every day, either!) - it is not helpful.  I'm sure he doesn't realise he's doing it, or the effect of what he says, in light of the female fixation re weight....


----------



## Rob Babcock

The important thing is to try to tell yourself that you hate  being fat more than you love chocolate.  Sure, sometimes you'll have a moment of weakness, but it's also important not to beat yourself up when you do.  If you fall off the wagon, don't tell yourself it's hopeless- vow you'll start over tomorrow and try to do better.

Getting active will really help.  I feel better at 36 than I did at 26, and that's the truth.  I'm really not in all that great of shape, but I'm improving steadily.

You might also want to look into sugarless alternatives.  Personally, although it's probably sacriledge to a true chocoholic, I prefer the Russell Stove stuff that's made with sugar alcohols.  I'm into Atkins, but even if you're not, you'll find sugar alcohols like Molitol don't cause your blood sugar to spike.  This helps prevent your appetite from going bonkers.

Pick something you like to do and start slowly.  If it's just walking a few blocks, do that.  Do you like tennis?  Bike riding?  Do you have a doggie that would like to be walked more often?  All those things will help.

It really is important to get active.  Sometimes I still struggle with it myself- at the end of a long day, sometimes I just want to veg out on the couch and listen to some tunes.  But I try to force myself to pay rent on the couch, so to speak, by doing a dozen Hindu pushups before I do.  At least I always be sure to walk my 2.7 mile route, weather permitting.


----------



## Swifty

Im down from 195 lbs to 149lbs since January.
Now Im gaining it all back...in muscle!!(Its the teen hormones kicking in lol)


----------



## Daphne duLibre

About two ideas here: 

Covert Bailey, MD, "Fit Not Fat" 

"Diet" is what you eat, not a starvation plan to compensate for indulgences. 

Fit people get to eat like horses -- Fitness builds lean body mass. Lean body mass burns calories. Fitness also elevates metabolism to burn calories. 

Wonders here aloud, recognizing that I'll be flamed as an "elitist" if these people here, trying to starve themselves, have ever been "fit" ??? Athletic ??? 

The key to weight control lies not so much in restricting calories as in increasing activity to the point that it results in physical conditioning, fitness, lean body mass, elevated metabolism. 

Atkins just filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy. It's a stupid diet strategy that overlooks basic nutrition.


----------



## kyles

Thanks for the kind words Ishbel!!! I wasn't overweight, I was fat, I'm still fat, but that's fine. I was firmly in the morbidly obese category and now I am right in the middle of the obese category!!! I can't wait to be overweight LOL.

I haven't really dieted insomuch as I have given up disordered eating. No more binges, no more comfort eating (my major downfall) no more overdoses of saturated fats. I still eat and eat well, and eat enormous amounts, in fact in volume more than when I ate badly.

And the biggest difference is exercise. I never thought I would be going to the gym six times a week. And swimming two miles a week as well. And weight training!!! I love weight training, well actually I don't love doing it, but I adore the results. I have bits that I never knew were there, like calf muscles, biceps and the most prominent collar bones!!!

And I can shop in normal stores. Ok the biggest sizes still, but I am out of the dedicated fat lady shops, and that's a good thing. 

The key to successful healthy living isn't what you eat, or even how you move, it's how you think. The hardest battles for me haven't been at the refrigerator, the cupboard, the couch proscratinating about the next workout, they have been in my brain, arguing with my inner fat chick, who is worried about what this all means for her, who has been comfortable in this fat skin for so long that she wonders what the future holds and wouldn't it be better to just stay the way she is.


----------



## Ishbel

No it is better to look to the future and not to know what it holds.... just think of the ADVENTURES life will hold...

New country, new job, new husband.... NEW LIFESTYLE... well done, you!

And yes, it is all YOU...    only you can decide to change your lifestyle!

I'm lucky cos I'm fairly thin (by genes not diet) - and exercise is not something that I am THAT familiar with.... or should I say the gym is not something I am familiar with..  Trekking round the streets of Edinburgh (those hills and COBBLESTONES!) and taking the dog for a walk in the hills is more than enough for me!


----------



## kyles

We've kidnapped (or is that dognapped??) the pub dog from next door, it's called Alfie, and he's huge and a bit dim!!! So that will help my walking! I always did a lot of walking, just not enough!!!

I am going to be doing a heck of a lot of walking in the next year, I am planning on doing the charity trek for Great Ormond Street Children's Hospital.....The Great Wall of China!!!!! Eek!!! But I wanted a goal to focus on rather than just my weight.

I am the only obese person in my family, but nearly all the women are certainly overweight, and we all have good hips, stomach and thighs!!! My sister inhereted some slim genes, but not me!!!


----------



## ramydam

I generally stay away from scales as they never seem to have any relevance to how "fit" I am (I am 5' 9" tall and the trainer said I should weigh 150 lbs. - the last time I weighed 150, my friends were all concerned I was ill or anorexic; I looked awful!) But, I stepped on a scale the other day and hit over 220 - perception or no perception, that's high and I'd like to get it under control now while I'm young and healthy, right? So, I'm going to make myself do that cardio I never get around to doing and try to cut back on the cheese and soda.
Wish me luck!
And congrats to all of you here who are doing so well!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Daph, what is your point?​



Have we ever been fit, you wonder aloud? Athletic?

I don’t know Daph.

In my prime I cycled 200 miles per week on average. I had low BP and a low pulse rate. I regularly rode century rides and rarely did less than 100 miles on the weekend. I am 6’ 2” tall and I weighed 200 pounds and it was solid. I had a 32 inch waist



I used to run up mountains for the fun of it and run back down so I could run up again. I ate like a horse. I consumed 4000 calories a day or more . I could eat an entire pepperoni pizza and not gain an ounce



I used to do stair runs in tall buildings for the heck of it.



But the knees went (maybe from running down the mountains). I couldn’t run any longer. I couldn’t cycle. But boy could I still eat.



I started to gain weight. I gained a great deal of weight. I lost my fitness, my waist line and my hair (though I doubt that was related to the weight gain). In total I gained about 110 pounds, peaking at 310 pounds. 



If you saw me, you would never have guessed I was that big, most people guessed that I was about 250.



Now, I have changed my life style and my diet. I wouldn’t follow Atkins on a bet. I am not on a faddish, starvation diet trying to fit some Madison Avenue ideal of fitness and looks. I could not possibly care less about LOOKING fit or being handsome in a canned, ripped abs way. 



I am trying to save my life. I am fighting genetics, my age and my habits in a sincere effort to get back to a level of fitness that will give me some hope of not following in the family foot steps of early onset diabetes, heart disease and premature death. 



You see, it is HARD. Really, really hard. This particular segment of the Discuss Cooking world is a place where people fighting this particular battle can get some moral support.



I don’t expect I will ever get back to the condition I was in when on a lark I rode my bike from High Point NJ to Cape May NJ in one day (210 miles). I just want to take off the weight, improve my cardio vascular fitness and improve my chances of not dying before my 5 year old son graduates high school.
 
Now that I have lost 40 pounds, I can safely increase my activity level so I can begin to build back the cardiovascular health I once enjoyed



So your clever and self serving little diatribe, which others following this thread have (more wisely than me) ignored, is obnoxious, worthless and ill considered. Worst, it is ignorant and insulting.



SO what was your point? Was this a way of saying “HA I am better than you, I am an athlete, I am in good condition I am fit”? Well bravo. To bad you were born without any sense of compassion or sensitivity.


----------



## Ishbel

SpiceEU

Well said!  It is far too easy to make 'assumptions' about people online....  I walk everywhere (I choose not to drive) - and believe me - Edinburgh is HILLY.... with cobblestones on many of the main streets (ask Kyles!) - The Pentland Hills are my dog-walking space.

Healthy?  I think so.  But, I've never been in a gym in my life.  I always watch cholesterol levels and other things (have a few minor 'niggles' with kidneys and other probs).  

Daphne - whether or not you consider this 'flaming' I'm not sure - but I think you often type comments PRECISELY to start a 'stooshie'.


----------



## mrsmac

I used to be quite slim (50kg) however I wasn't in the least bit fit or athletic. I think a lot of people are under the misapprehension that fat people are unfit and thin people are fit. I realise that I need to moderate my food intake and start exercising to be healthy and for my own self esteem.
I think its hard sometimes for people who have never had a weight problem to understand what it is like, my DH never believed that you could put on weight because of medication (he still thinks I'm using that as an excuse)
Anyway I appreciate the people in this thread and their support.


----------



## kitchenelf

This thread needs to stay on topic and friendly. No one knows what others  have gone through or have to go through. Each person is different. People have to do different things to get their minds right.

Let's keep this the safe place it has always been for people to discuss their progress and/or setbacks, or if they just need some encouragement.


----------



## Robo410

I've been in a holding pattern since last fall.  I want to take off 25lbs, and prolly need to also.  I have done it before and know exactly what to do, so...now that I've told every body, let's see if I do it!


----------



## kitchenelf

Good luck Robo410!!!!  It's always a challenge.


----------



## Daphne duLibre

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> Daph, what is your point?​
> So your clever and self serving little diatribe, which others following this thread have (more wisely than me) ignored, is obnoxious, worthless and ill considered. Worst, it is ignorant and insulting.
> 
> SO what was your point? Was this a way of saying “HA I am better than you, I am an athlete, I am in good condition I am fit”? Well bravo. To bad you were born without any sense of compassion or sensitivity.



What's my point? 

Here's my point. ALL the literature in medicine, diet, fitness notes that the key to maintaining ideal weight -- BMI, fat %, height to weight, however you want to measure it -- the key is to consume fewer calories than you metabolize. 

That's the major premise in the syllogism. 

The minor premise is -- 

All humans metabolize more calories when they exercise regularly. The reasons for this are: 

Exercise increases metabolism -- not just during the exercise, but for about 6 to 8 hours after the exercise. 

Exercise metabolizes fat. Exercise burns carbohydrates too, but "fats burn in a carbohydrate flame." You can look up this quote. It occurs again and again in the literature. 

Exercise metabolizes fat. 

Exercise increases lean body mass. Lean body mass is muscle. Muscle burns calories. The more lean body mass you have, the more calories you burn. This is basic exercise physiology. 

The obvious conclusion, derived from the major and minor premise is that exercise is fundamental to weight loss. 

Moving on . . . 

The literature in exercise physiology and weight loss notes time and again that the body is a self-conserving organism. 

When calories are restricted, the body shuts down metabolism in an effort to conserve the organsim. You don't want to shut down metabolism. You want to increase metabolism. 

The means to increasing metabolism is exercise. The literature is all over the internet and every place else you might look. 

But Covert Bailey MD in "Fit Not Fat" outlines it all in simple, accessible form where it's all put together for you and available in one small book. 

Just for the record -- 

Daphne Du Libre is a pun on a classic European bike race -- the Dauphine du Libre. Back when I was in high school, circa early 1960's, I raced bicycles. I was 5' 10" and weighed 145 lbs. Just for the record, Daphne Du Libre is a pun. I'm a guy. I've done everything on a bicycle that Spice Em Up claims to have done. We used to regularly ride the "Mt. Hood Loop" -- Portland, Govt. Camp on Mt. Hood (elevation 5,000') Hood River, Portland, about 220 miles with a major mt. pass. 

I did Forest Grove to Tillamook -- 50 miles, 1,600' climb, in under three hours. Ate lunch and did the return in sub three hours, un-paced. 1988. I was 40. 

I'm 57, retired (disabled veteran). I'm still 5' 10", but I weigh about 215 most days. Body fat runs 25% on a good day -- 23% to about 27% most of the time. 

Back in 1990 -- 15 yrs ago -- I was 13% body fat--about 185 lbs. 

A year ago, 2004, I was doing a lot of physical labor in the course of cleaning up a new property / home purchase. I was 199 lbs and getting fit. 

Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD), depression, and affective disorders concomitant to my disability rating co-conspired to balloon my weight out to about 225 lbs. 

I'm back to 215 most days. 

My strategy is to exercise and get fit. I ride bikes, surf, hike, work in the yard (3.5 acres -- more "pastures" than "lawn.") 

I also work hard to eat "real food" -- unprocessed, whole foods. I try to stay away from processed food. If it's a "meal in a package" I'm going to pass. I have a weakness for chocolate and Snickers bars. 

What's my point? 

My point is that the key to attaining ideal body weight is to become fit. If you're fit, you will attain ideal body weight. If you attain ideal body weight, you will be fit. 

Obesity in the USA is the biggest health issue on the horizon. It ties into heart disease, which kills more Americans every year than most everything else except cigarette smoking. 

But obesity is currently in a position to surpass cigarette smoking as a health issue in the USA. 

What's my point? 

My point is that you don't get fit by starving yourself to death. 

You get fit through exercise. And getting fit is what it means to maintain an ideal weight. Fit people maintain an ideal weight. You can't reach an ideal weight without becoming fit. 

It's about exercise. It's not about starving yourself.


----------



## kitchenelf

I think everyone here is excercising - I don't think anyone is starving to lose weight.  Pretty much everyone here has a "plan".  What you say is true but I think people are reading it as preaching like they don't know any better.  They already know.  If someone was claiming to starve to lose weight I'm not sure who it is.  Kyles has worked her *** off (pun intended).   Good job kyles! This is just a support thread but I feel sure everyone here knows the concept.  The biggest hurddle is still your mind when it comes to losing weight.  

Like I said, people read "we don't know what we are doing and he is telling us we are not very smart".  That is the issue at hand.

This is a support thread - you made your point - now let's get back on topic - SUPPORT.


----------



## htc

Hi, this is my first time posting on this thread. Man is it long, has anyone ever thought of splitting it up or making sub sections? 

Anyways, I figured I'd chime in since I lost a bunch of weight about a year ago and am starting to put it back on now. Depressing isn't it? Last year I ate healthy whole foods and worked out on a regular basis. Then one day I fell off of the work out wagon, practically got run over and crushed by it. That's how I gained the weight back. 

Now I'm slowly starting to work out again. Going to the gym every week day but not spending much time, just starting cardio and maybe in a month will start weights again. 

Daphne, what part of Oregon are you in? I'm in Portland.  Going to walk the Portland Marathon this year, another motivation to get fit. Hopefully I'll make it to the finish line.


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Back on point:  I have lost a total of 40 pounds now.  Still on the HEALTHY diet, about 2000 calories a day.  Started pedaling my recumbent on the wind trainer.  Hope to start accelerating the weight loss a little now and by winter be ready to get back to cross country skiing.


----------



## middie

wow 40 pounds spice. keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp

By the way, I think it is soooooo coooool that this thread started on my 44th birthday


----------



## kitchenelf

That is cool Spice!!!!


----------

